# EZGO induction throttle idea



## mohamed_sheckooo (Sep 18, 2009)

hi 

I made agolf cart controller has apower of 500 A 48 or 36 volts it can work with regen and series motors 
and it operates good but with the variable resistor of 5K ohm and i has clients her in our country that replace curtis controller with our one my company will have site soon isa 

I can also replace EZGO controller but i the induction throttle is the problem 
so i want to know what is the output of the induction throttle and what is the idea of it ??????

plz any helpppppppppppppppppppp


----------

